# Ultimate distance fishing kayak. Viking Profish.



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

last year a few of us did a pier to pier trip from Pensacola pier to Navarre pier. The mission was to make it from the launch site to the landing site and troll along the way. I can honestly say it was one of the best days I've had on the water. Not because we caught a lot of fish (we caught a few) but because of the trip itself. I was in a PA and a few guys were in paddle yaks and did just fine. 

anyways, I came across ads for this yak and that trip immediately came to mind. It seems perfect for those who don't need live bait and enjoy a long paddle with the possibility of catching some fish. These things are supposed to be super quick and great in all weather. built for rough surf launches and has the pod for the fish finder like wilderness does. 

Price in new Zealand is $1800 - $3000. not sure what they will be in the US. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5aAlHCCv78


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

They have them online at Austin kayak: http://www.austinkayak.com/products/14867/Viking-Kayaks-Profish-Reload-Kayak.html


----------



## klow53 (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm gonna go to PCB this weekend and demo one of these. The salesman says they are a "wet" ride but a real blue water fishing machine. I'll let ya know what I think, but keep in mind I am a Newb


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh yeah, your going to be wet. Good thing is, you live in Florida and breathable waders are cheap for winter use.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

I think a center hatch for rough waters is more useful. I like to store my rods in the hatch for rough launches and surf landings so I don't lose gear. Here, you'd have to shimmy up to the front and stuff the rods in reverse. That's my only qualm with this design. Otherwise, it looks like a fast/rough water hull for sure.


----------



## klow53 (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah I don't mind being wet, but if there is a yak that will get the job done without sitting in water allday, I'll opt for that.


----------

